# Broken Finger?



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

So the other day I was riding Zipper and I put my jacket on the fence post in the arena because I was getting warm. Torward the end of the ride I went to grab it again to take it back to the barn, and when I grabbed it Zipper decided it was going to eat him alive and spooked. Unfortunately, my ring finger on my right hand played tug of war with the fencepost, and the fencepost won. At first, I didn't think much of it (even though it made me a little tingly it hurt so bad) and rode Zipper around for another 20 or so minutes getting him over his little freak out.I looked down at one point and my finger had a knot just below the top joint on finger and my top joint won't move or straighten out (still, 4 days later have no improved movement). It is purple and so swollen that the swelling has gone down into my hand (even with ice and ibuprofen/aleve). It also cracks and I can move the top joint side to side. I really despise going to the doctor so I just (with a few choice words) straightened my finger out and put a splint on it. The only problem I am facing is that my finger pops and cracks even in the splint (and it hurts so bad every time) and the split leaves shriveled parts on my finger (like if you left your finger in the water for like 4 hours, but only in spots, not the entire thing.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, I also damaged a finger jumping (wrong!) with my pinky finger not closed. Horse waaay overjumped and I jammed the pinky into the neck? saddle? I thought, "just a pinky finger, it will get OK."

Nope. Six months later, I had to drive 40 minutes each way to a hand specialist 3 times a week, wear a brace for six months, and it is permanently swollen and damaged.

Please, have it seen by a medical professional. How I wish I had!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I have a friend that came off of a horse and caught her pinky in the reins. Broke the tip. Two years later she is still having issues. I'd see a professional and get it sorted. There is more they can do now than later.


----------



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

knightrider said:


> Yes, I also damaged a finger jumping (wrong!) with my pinky finger not closed. Horse waaay overjumped and I jammed the pinky into the neck? saddle? I thought, "just a pinky finger, it will get OK."
> 
> Nope. Six months later, I had to drive 40 minutes each way to a hand specialist 3 times a week, wear a brace for six months, and it is permanently swollen and damaged.
> 
> Please, have it seen by a medical professional. How I wish I had!!!





QtrBel said:


> I have a friend that came off of a horse and caught her pinky in the reins. Broke the tip. Two years later she is still having issues. I'd see a professional and get it sorted. There is more they can do now than later.


This is what I was afraid of haha. I think I am going to go later in the week when I get some time, its a real inconvenience trying to be productive when your finger keeps cracking and hurting haha. It is too bad I don't work at my hometown vet clinic anymore or I would get them to x-ray it for me :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Zipper13 said:


> This is what I was afraid of haha. I think I am going to go later in the week when I get some time, its a real inconvenience trying to be productive when your finger keeps cracking and hurting haha. It is too bad I don't work at my hometown vet clinic anymore or I would get them to x-ray it for me :rofl:


No, not later in the week, as soon as you can...just get it looked at already..


----------



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

@Golden Horse I would, however all doctors around here are off until Monday, and I have to work Monday and Tuesday. By later in the week I am meaning as soon as I can haha.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It will heal, even if you don't see a professional. It's just that it might not heal the way you want it to. people say, "oh, it's just a finger', but, your hands are EVERYTHING. having as fully functional a hand as possible is essential.

a few months back I was bittne hard by the barn cat. I didn't go see doc that day but rather washed it, ignored it and rode on. Next day it was swollen and painful. went to doc, got antibiotics, but only started them after more than 24 hours had transpired. the swelling was getting worse and the antibiotics weren't catching up, so had to go to ER for IV antibiotics. 
$1200 later, my hand . . . . my RIGHT hand, . . . the one I do everything with, functions perfectly.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah don't mess with fingers. My mother broke and/or dislocated several for stupid reasons like yours (one was grabbing at a dogs collar as it ran out the door). Even with prompt medical help she wasn't appropriately treated (misdiagnosed and went back and forth) and when she went to see a hand specialist for continued problems there was only so much they could do at that point, had she seen them promptly it may have been different. She can function day to day just fine but they don't work quite the way they should, she can't make a first for example.

I hurt my thumb riding, it was bent backward into my palm and I then put awkward pressure on it (staying on a horse that went from canter to halt unexpectedly while bareback- I stayed on!) It was extremely painful and after several months got xrays as it still hurt (yes that is stupid, I know) and it was fine. BUT it only hurt, there was some swelling but not horrible, no discoloration, the pain wasn't too extreme after the first day or two and got better and better, and it definitely didn't make noises while in a splint! I get not wanting to go to the doctor but if actually injured, which it sure sounds like, it's not worth it, it's not something that will heal on it's own and if it eventually does it sure won't heal properly and could be pretty horrible.


----------

